# Got an 18 pounder today



## G8trwood (Aug 21, 2022)

Wife brought home a packer from Costco today. Going to try a sous vide finish (tomorrow). Have a pork loin and prepping wings for today.

Should I go up to 180-185 then hold overnight or smoke to a lower temp and the. Let the sous vide foll for 24hrs?

My last pork tenderloin I smoked until 120 the. Sous Vide at 136 for 2 hours. Simply amazing


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2022)

Pork loin is done at 145°.so your 180° is way over done.


----------



## G8trwood (Aug 22, 2022)

Brisket went down this am. Going to smoke until 160 and then sous vide at 155:overnight


----------



## tbern (Aug 22, 2022)

That meat is looking great! Have it in the sous vide now?


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 22, 2022)

Looks great.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 23, 2022)

If you are only going to sv it overnight at 155 you better have some sharp teeth lol , I don't think that would be long enough to get tender but who knows only 1 way to find out.


----------



## G8trwood (Aug 23, 2022)

I was going to run for 24hrs. I took it up to about 150 on smoker. A huge storm front was rolling in so I pulled it a bit early. Torrential downpours and smokers oh my !

Been in for 16 hours so far at 155. Recommendations to raise temp or increase time? When looking across the web, recipes were all over the map.


----------



## dr k (Aug 23, 2022)

This is from the online book https://douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## G8trwood (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks, saw that. I did see ones of smoking until 145 but then the water bath time’s varied from 12-48 hours using the same temp.

Here is a pic of the loin from the other day. Smoked until 125 the sous vide at 136 for2 hours. Seared in butter at serving.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Edit to add. 155 for 24 hours not enough to break down point, so back in. Flat pretty tasty other than pellet smoker lack of taste.


----------



## rbnice1 (Sep 8, 2022)

II actually just did this 2 days ago.  I read a bunch of stuff and seemed like fun to try.  Goldies does there briskets on the smoker till 190F then wraps and into the warmer for 18-24 hours at 160F.  

I dont have a warmer so used the sous vide.  Turned out great.  Tho next time I will pull closer to 180 or run a hotter fire.  It was on the smoker like 10.5 hours or so, so lots of smoke flavor.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 8, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> II actually just did this 2 days ago.  I read a bunch of stuff and seemed like fun to try.  Goldies does there briskets on the smoker till 190F then wraps and into the warmer for 18-24 hours at 160F.
> 
> I dont have a warmer so used the sous vide.  Turned out great.  Tho next time I will pull closer to 180 or run a hotter fire.  It was on the smoker like 10.5 hours or so, so lots of smoke flavor.


How long did you leave the brisket in the SV? Did it affect the bark at all? I assume it was vac sealed but curious if that messes up the bark. I usually just rest in the oven and it turns out pretty good but I am intrigued by the SV rest


----------



## rbnice1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Mine was in there 24hours.  And yes.  Above 150 collegens and fats continue to break down.  I have done it before when I cooked it to 205 and it was like mush. lol  On this one the bark was still pretty crispy.  Again up to 190f on the smoker unwrapped made for some black bark. lol


----------

